# O-ring drive belt



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 17, 2008)

This is the a video of the reduction pulley and an o-ring drive belt added to my latest steam engine.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jul 17, 2008)

Brian,
Cool video. What is the relationship between the thickness of the O ring and the groove width and depth in the pulleys?

BTW if the huge gear next to your engine is your next project, I can't wait ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 17, 2008)

I made the grooves in the pulleys 0.020" deep x 0.100 wide. The o-ring is .093" diameter. This is all guess work at present, but ya can't argue with success. Its not like a v-belt that fits into a v shaped groove to transmit more torque without slipping. These little engines couldn't really cope with the power loss that is inherent in a v-pulley system. The big gear, and the casting beside it are---believe it or not---parts of the drive for a cookie dough machine I am designing. My customer, owner of a commercial bakery, reclaimed the drives, castings, and extruder rolls from a strip dough processor out of California, and I am using them as the basis for a machine that makes literally millions of frozen cookies for distribution in the major grocery stores.


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 20, 2008)

Great job there Brian!!! Nice Video to
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't wait to see your Bubble machine.

Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 20, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

>



I see someone found Rick's smilies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Can't wait to see the bubble machine!

Eric


----------

